# possible mistake in Schedule 3 - FSW economic class



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

I feel I may have made a mistake in my work experience section of Schedule 3. I've sent this to CIO office, and now the Visa Office in my country is requesting the photocopy of the documents I sent to the CIO. I only realised this after I got my letters of reference from my past and present employer. I've written as NOC 0213 for a certain position for the entire duration, and now realise actually I should have written as 2171 (and a more junior position) for the first year, before I was promoted. I have tasks throughout that sort of overlapped, even before promotion. I'm now worried. Please advice - how do I explain this to the Visa Office when I send all my documents to them ?

thanks,
K


----------

